# New/seeking zombie building techniques



## JPal (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm looking for ideas to entertain my 8 year old son and pals at his birthday party. They are all into zombies and blood and guts. I was thinking of building some paper mâché zombie heads for pinatas, looking for a relatively easy approach because I am a mega procrastinator and only have the week. Can't believe the great work some of you are doing, very impressive! :
Think I will start with basic balloon paper mâché and then maybe add on clay to build face.... Any tips would be appreciated!!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I see you posted this last year- how did the zombie heads/pinatas turn out?


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

They said they procrastinate, so....... guess they never got around to it last year. Shooting for this year I suppose.


----------

